# Anybody know ANYTHING about ECA?



## SammyJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I got accepted for the MFA in Film Directing at Edinburgh College of Arts.

Does anybody know anything about this school/course? 

I would appreciate any help or advice!

Thanks guys
Sammy


----------



## stefanur (May 5, 2011)

hello sammy, also I got accepted for the MFA Film DIrecting. There are no many advices or opinions on the Internet, it would be great getting in touch with someone who did the course at eca!
All I know is that the course is supposed to be one of the three best courses in UK, along with London Film School and NFTS, so they say at skillset. These two are also postgrad and are really practical (and they cost a lot more than ECA). I didn't understand well how the film directing course is structured at eca but I hope it is good...I hope someone in the forum is able to answer us!


----------



## sanjam (Aug 22, 2012)

HI guys so what did you think about the course? What is your advice for a newcomer? How is it structured? Is there a lot of writing or is it all hands on?
What is the equipment used for filming?
Do we need to have our own camera?
Thanks
Sanja


----------

